# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  Panasonic NV-7200

## xrhstos1978

*VIDEO PANASONIC NV-7200* ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ, ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΛΑΞΩ ΤΟ ΦΡΕΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΡΥΘΜΗΣΩ ΜΕΤΑ. ΚΑΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ??
ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΑΛΜΟΓΡΑΦΟ? ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ SERVICE MANUAL.
ΕΥΧΑΡΗΣΤΩ. :Blush: 

ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ??????


_Σε παρακαλώ επεξεργάσου το μήνυμά σου, πατώντας "edit", και γράψε 
με ελληνικούς & πεζούς χαρακτήρες, με βάση τους Όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης._

----------


## xrhstos1978

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ??????  ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ, ΤΙ ΓΡΑΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟ?

----------


## georgees

πολλα δεν ξερω αλλα νομιζω οτι εαν το σημαδεψεις με ενα μαρκαδορακι και βαλεις στο ιδιο σημειο το καινουργιο θα εισαι ενταξη.οσσο για γρασο υπαρχει ενα ειδικο σε συριγκα αλλα που θα το βρεις δεν ξερω

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

ΓΕΙΑ ΚΙ'ΑΠΟ  ΜΕΝΑ  ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ  ΤΙ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ  VIDEO  ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΦΡΕΝΟ ?ΓΡΑΨΕ ΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ  ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ  ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ   ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ  Η  ΒΛΑΒΗ

----------


## xrhstos1978

ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΩ ΤΟ PLAY ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΑΣΠΡΟΜΑΥΡΑ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΜΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΤΗΣΩ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗΣ ΚΗΝΙΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 2 SEC.

TOY EXΩ ΑΛΑΞΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ (ΚΙΤ SERVICE ORIGINAL ΠΑΝΤΑ) ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΡΕΝΟ. ΕΣΥ ΤΙ ΛΕΣ? ΤΟ VIDEO ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ 1980 ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ!!! ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΤΑ DVD RECORDER.  EIΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΩΙΔΕΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ ΜΟΥ

----------


## niknikgr

Αλλαξε τους ηλεκτρολυτικους στο τροφοδοτικο
δεν φταιει το φρενο

----------


## xrhstos1978

ΣΤΟ ΦΡΕΝΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΦΟΥΓΚΑΡΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΛΑ!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

ΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΕΛΕΝΧΟ   IC807=AN637,IC8003=AN6363,IC8002=AN6352,IC8004=AN6  371 ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ Χ8002 ΧΤΑL   KAI TA ΞΑΝΑΛΕΜΕ ΦΙΛΕ

----------


## xrhstos1978

ΑΦΟΥ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΜΑ. ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΛΥΓΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

ΤΟ ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ    ΨΑΞΕ ΓΙΑ ΨΥΧΡΗ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΗ  ΣΤΟ    6371ΑΝ  ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΟ  ΔΙΠΛΑ      Χ8002   ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΜΩΣ   ΟΤΙ Ο ΧΤΑL  Χ80002    ΘΕΛΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ

----------


## xrhstos1978

ok. Θα το τσεκάρω.  Ευχαρηστω

----------


## georgees

νικο αυτη η βαθμιδα που αναφερεσαι εχει σχεση με την ταχυτητα κεφαλης?η με την ταχυτητα περιστροφης της ταινιας?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

ΧΑΙΡΕΤΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ     Η ΒΑΘΜΙΔΑ  ΑΥΤΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ  ΧΡΩΜΑ  ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΛΜΟ  BURST ΤΟΝ  ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ κ.τ.λ

----------


## ezizu

Γεια σας κι απο μενα.Χρηστο,δεν ξερω αν θα βοηθησω,αλλα πιστευω οτι το προβλημα ειναι σε καποιο πυκνωτη (η σε πυκνωτες) στη βαθμιδα luminance/chrominance , η στη βαθμιδα servo .(Δεν σου λεω για την βαθμιδα του τροφοδοτικου γιατι αν καταλαβα καλα εχεις αλλαξεις ολους τους πυκνωτες στην τροφοδοσια ).

----------


## xrhstos1978

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΙΧΑΝΗΣΜΟ. ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ, ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΚΙΝΗΣΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΩ ΤΟ PLAY KAI STOP 3-4 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΚ, ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΑΣΣΕΤΑ. ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΡΕΝΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΡΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΛΑΧΤΕΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 14 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ!

----------


## chip

Είχα κι εγώ από την ίδια σειρά video (NV-7500) παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και είχα αλλάξει 2-3 φορές set από υμάντες αλλά δεν είχα δει μεγάλη βελτίωση. Τελικά δεν βρήκα λύση (δεν ήξερα να κοιτάξω στην πλακέτα και χωρίς service manual) αν και μου λείπει γιατί έχω κασέτες σε ME-SECAM και δεν παίζουν στα νέα video. Service manual υπάρχει στο δίκτυο ή το αγόρασες?

----------


## xrhstos1978

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΑΠΟ INTERNET. AN ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΤΟ SERVICE MANUAL ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ SERVICE KIT ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ NV 7500. ΩΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟ.


_Σε παρακαλώ επεξεργάσου το μήνυμά σου, πατώντας "edit", και γράψε 
με ελληνικούς & πεζούς χαρακτήρες, με βάση τους Όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης._

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

ΑΝ ΤΟ  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ  ΕΛΕΝΧΟ  ΣΤΑ  ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΕΒΡΟ  ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ  ΕΓΡΑΨΑ    ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ  ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ  ΔΩΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ  ΣΕΙΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ    ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΝΟΥΑΛ ΔΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΩΔΙΚΑ   IRIS  ΒΛΑΒΩΝ  ΣΤΗΝ  ΑΠΟΙΚΟΝΙΣΗ


_Σε παρακαλώ επεξεργάσου το μήνυμά σου, πατώντας "edit", και γράψε 
με ελληνικούς & πεζούς χαρακτήρες, με βάση τους Όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης._

----------


## ezizu

Φιλε Χρηστο αν το προβλημα ειναι μηχανικο μπορεις και οπτικα να το διαπιστωσεις,αν εχεις καποια σχετικη εμπειρια βεβαια.Σε πρωτη φαση μπορεις να κανεις οπτικο ελεγχο στο κατα ποσο η ταινια <<παταει>> σωστα πανω στις κεφαλες (εικονας,ηχου,CTL),στους οδηγους κλπ. καθως και αν τσαλακωνει καπου ενω κανεις search FF η REW.Ο συγκεκριμενος μηχανισμος πολυ δυσκολα παρουσιαζε βλαβες περα απο τα κλασικα  της συντηρισης ( idler,ιμαντες,φρενο,γρασσαρισμα κλπ).

----------


## xrhstos1978

Νικο σε ευχαρηστω για την βοηθεια σου.
Πριν καποια χρονια 2-3 περιπου που αλαξα το το σετ σερβις ο μιχανισμος δισκολευωνταν να δουλεψει, τοτε πειρα ενα γρασο για μηχανικα μερι και εβαλα, αλλα ηταν πολυ πιχτο!!! το βοηθεισε.
Αν θες πες μου τι γρασο πρεπει να βαλω και πος να αλαξω και το φρενο γιατι δεν εχει αλαχτει σχεδον ποτε. 
Ειναι η αγαπημενη μου συσκευη. Αν θες να ανεβασω το σερβις μανουαλ να μου δειξεις τι πρεπει να κανω? Γιατι αυτο δεν ειναι μανουαλ, ειναι εγκυκλοπαιδια!!!!!!!!
Ευχαρηστω για το χρονο σου.

----------


## ezizu

Γεια σου Χρηστο.Το  γρασσο που θα χρησιμοποιησεις ειναι γραφιτου(ανθρακι χρωμα και λεπτο).Η πιο απλη μεθοδος  για  να αλλαξεις το φρενο  ειναι να συμαδεψεις  πανω στο σασσι  τα ορια  του πλαστικου  ρυθμιστικου  (που  βρισκεται στην μια ακρη του φρενου) και  να τοποθετησεις   ακριβως στην ιδια  θεση το  καινουργιο.Αν το φρενο ειναι original και η προηγουμενη ρυθμιση  ηταν σωστη το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι δεν θα εχεις προβλημα (εξαρταται απο την  φυσικη φθορα κεφαλων εικονας,ηχου,CTL,κλπ).Για σωστη ρυθμιση θα χρειαστεις  κασετα ρυθμισεων και  παλμογραφο.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

γεια κι απο μενα      θα κανεις οτι σου εγραψε   ο  φιλος πιο κατω   πριν αλλα πριν κανεις  την αλλαγη  του φρενου καθαρισε  τους οδηγους  μηπως   εχουν  κολλημενο  γρασογραφιτη  ξαναβαλε  γρασογραφιτη   και δες μηπως  δουλεψει   και  μετα αλλαξε   το   φρενο   με παρα  πολυ   προσοχη !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

αν  θελεις  βοηθεια  στειλε to   mail  σου

----------


## xrhstos1978

Τα κουφά των  ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών. Έχω ένα βίντεο Panasonic nv-7200, το βάζω να παίξει κασέτα και δείχνει ασπρόμαυρα, αν πατήσω το πλήκτρο γρήγορης κινήσεως για περίπου δυο δευτερόλεπτα επανέρχεται το χρώμα, μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο και την βοήθεια του Νίκου από Λάρισα παρατήρησα το εξής κουφό! Αν έχω ενωμένη την κεραία στο βίντεο και δείχνει κάποιο κανάλι και πατήσω να παίξει κασέτα τότε δουλεύει κανονικά!!! Τι λέτε να φταίει? Ευχάριστο όλα τα παιδιά του φόρουμ γιατί πραγματικά είναι όλοι πολύ καλοί. Αυτά.

----------


## georgees

σιγουρα ειναι ερωτευμενο.!!
η αγαπαει πολα χρονια. :Lol:  :W00t:  :W00t:

----------


## xrhstos1978

έχεις κανένα να τα ζευγαρώσουμε? :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## georgees

θα κοιταξω στην αποθηκημου που εχω καμια 40 αρια πεταμενα να δω εαν εχω΄ενα απο αυτο.
αν βρω θα σου το στηλω  για να πιασει το προξενιο.!!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## xrhstos1978

Αν μου βρεις κανένα ίδιο η παρόμοιο θα έρθω Αγρίνιο να το πάρω. Το θέλω για ανταλλακτικά, βλέπεις είμαι πολύ συνθηματικος και το έχω από τον πατέρα μου αυτό το βίντεο. Να είστε όλοι καλά και ευχάριστο όλα τα παιδιά του φόρουμ που προσφέρουν την βοήθεια τους σε όσους την χρειάζονται. Αυτά.

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Παιδια συγγνώμη που απαντάω σε τοσο παλιο thread,  αλλα τυχαίνει να έχω ενα National Panasonic NV-7500 στο οποίο αλλαξα και τους 5 ιμαντες αλλα οταν πατάω play, φορτώνει η ταινία στις κεφαλες, ξεκινάει να παιζει αλλα αμέσως σταματαει..απο ότι ειδα δεν κανει επαφή το idler με το take up spindle..τι να κανω? Βοήθεια!

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaRw1nheW1c

Εδω φαίνεται το πρόβλημα...να σημειωθεί οτι εχει ξεκολλήσει και το σφουγγαράκι απο το tension band..

----------


## UV.

από το βίντεο φαίνεται ότι το idler είναι παλιό
1. λάδωσες το άξονα που του δίνει κίνηση κούνιας αριστερά - δεξιά;
2. καθάρισες την επιφάνεια στην περιφέρια του idler με ασετόν για να ενισχύσεις έτσι το λάστιχο του;
3. στο τεστ που κάνεις στο τέλος του βίντεο χωρίς κασέτα πρέπει να γυρνάς το άλλο ράουλο γιατί κάνει μονίτοριγκ την κίκηση αυτή για το αν ακολουθεί η ταινία και όταν δεν έχει κίνηση σταματά

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το μεγαλο idler στη μεση ειναι για fast forward και rewind. Αυτο δουλεύει κανονικά.  Δεξια διπλα απ το take up spindle εχει ενα μικρο idler που ακουμπάει μονο στο play/rec..αυτο το idler δεν ακουμπάει και έτσι δεν δινει κινηση να τυλίξει την ταινια...λαδωσα τον άξονα του pinch roller με WD 40

----------


## UV.

το ίδιο κάνει και αν το pinch roller δεν έχει σωστή εφαρμογή με το capstan
σίγουρα δεν έχεις καινούργιο να το αλλάξεις οπότε καθάρισε το και αυτό με ένα πανάκι και ασετόν για να φύγει η γυαλάδα του

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Το pinch roller κάνει τέλεια επαφή με το capstan αφου το λαδωσα...ειχε ξεραθεί το γρασο και δεν επέστρεφε στην αρχική του θεση.

----------


## UV.

> Δεξια διπλα απ το take up spindle εχει ενα μικρο idler που ακουμπάει μονο στο play/rec..αυτο το idler δεν ακουμπάει και έτσι δεν δινει κινηση να τυλίξει την ταινια...


δηλ έχει φθαρεί τόσο που μίκρινε η διάμετρος του;
με cam follower έρχεται σε επαφή με το spindle?

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Αυτο ακριβώς πιστεύω...το cam follower τι ειναι?

----------


## UV.

> ...ειχε ξεραθεί το γρασο και δεν επέστρεφε στην αρχική του θεση.


πέρα από την κίνηση του προς το capstan αυτό που προωθεί την ταινία είναι το λάστιχο που έρχεται σε επαφή και με τα δύο (άξονα και ταινία) είναι ΟΚ;

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Ναι, το pinch roller προωθει την ταινία κανονικα..μερικές φορες το vcr παιζει σε forward/reverse search..

----------


## UV.

> Αυτο ακριβώς πιστεύω...το cam follower τι ειναι?


τον μηχανισμό και αν τον έχω δει δεν τον θυμάμαι 
και αφού λες ότι έχει ξεχωριστό idler για το play τότε και αυτό δεν είναι μόνιμα σε σύμπλεξη με το takeup reel
αλλά το κάνει αυτό με κάποιο μηχανικό τρόπο

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Περιμενε σου στέλνω pm φωτο απο τον μηχανισμό

----------


## UV.

απ' ότι βλέπω από το βίντεο είναι το μαύρο δισκάκι κάτω και δεξιά από  takeup reel
υποθέτω ότι βρίσκεται σε μεταλλικό βραχίονα και το ερώτημα είναι μήπως τεντώνει με ελατήριο;

----------


## UV.

> Περιμενε σου στέλνω pm φωτο απο τον μηχανισμό


γιατί με pm στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν και άλλοι που μπορούν να πουν ιδέες 
βάλε φωτό κανονικά

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

οριστε  :Smile:

----------


## UV.

:Smile:

----------


## UV.

απ' ότι μπορώ να καταλάβω από την φωτο για την σύμπλεξη πρέπει να κάνει κίνηση προς το πίσω μέρος την κάνει;
(προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω φωτο αλλά κρασάρει το plugin μου)

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Ακριβώς...αυτον τον ιμάντα τον αλλαξα αλλα και παλι τιποτα..

----------


## UV.

άσε τον ιμάντα 
κάνει ο idler κίνηση προς τα πίσω όταν πατάς play;
 γιατί βλέπω στο βάθος ένα λαμάκι που ίσως έπρεπε να έναι σε κάποιο cam follower και αυτό φαίνεται στο αέρα!

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Κανει κίνηση αλλα οχι αρκετη για να πατησει το idler στο reel..

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Αν μπορεις σημάδεψε στη φωτο πιο λαμακι εννοεις..

----------


## UV.

και ο δεύτερος ιμάντας τι κάνει που πάει στη δεξιά γωνία;



> Κανει κίνηση αλλα οχι αρκετη για να πατησει το idler στο reel..


από που πέρνει κίνηση;
τι το εμποδίζει;
αυτά πρέπει να δεις 
δεν έχω και το manual του μηχανισμού να το δω και να σε βοηθήσω παρά πέρα
(μπορεί να το είχα αλλά μου έχει χαλάσει το PC από διακοπή της ΔΕΗ)

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

> και ο δεύτερος ιμάντας τι κάνει που πάει στη δεξιά γωνία;από που πέρνει κίνηση;τι το εμποδίζει;αυτά πρέπει να δεις δεν έχω και το manual του μηχανισμού να το δω και να σε βοηθήσω παρά πέρα(μπορεί να το είχα αλλά μου έχει χαλάσει το PC από διακοπή της ΔΕΗ)


Απο που παίρνει κινηση δεν ξέρω...δεν τον ξέρω καλα τον μηχανισμό3 μερες το έχω το vcr.

----------


## UV.

μήπως κάνει κίνηση μαζί με τον ιμάντα δεξιά - αριστερά;

----------


## UV.

κάνε το τεστ που έκανες στο βίντεο με άδειο το συρτάρι 
αλλά γύρνα με το χέρι σου το supply reel και κάλυψε και τους σένσορες αρχής τέλους για να μην σταματήσει για να δεις τι συμβαίνει

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

> κάνε το τεστ που έκανες στο βίντεο με άδειο το συρτάρι 
> αλλά γύρνα με το χέρι σου το supply reel και κάλυψε και τους σένσορες αρχής τέλους για να μην σταματήσει για να δεις τι συμβαίνει


Φιλε το ανακαλυψα το προβλημα..τελικα φταιει το λαστιχο σιγουρα. Για λιγοτερο απο 1 χιλιοστο δεν κανει επαφη!

----------


## georgis

> οριστε


ριξτε μια ματια στο φρενο.που ειναι το τσοχακι  οεο.

panasonic μακραν τα καλυτερα video μηχανικα & ηλεκτρονικα.
sony tv japan βεβαια , και panasonic video παλι japan ο τελοιος συνδιασμος για μια ζωη.καλες εποχες ,σημερα ολα ειναι απλες οδοντοκρεμες.

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Το ανέφερα παραπάνω οτι το σφουγγαράκι εχει ξεκολλησει..πως κολλαει αυτο?

----------


## xrhstos1978

αυτό θέλει οπωσδήποτε αλλαγή, αλλα θα είναι αρκετα δυσκολο να το αλλαξεις μονος σου. αν θες το εχω. και κόλλημα το τσοχακι του φρένου.

----------


## georgis

> Το ανέφερα παραπάνω οτι το σφουγγαράκι εχει ξεκολλησει..πως κολλαει αυτο?



με βενζινοκολλα .βαλε και στις δυο πλευρες αστο κανα τεταρτο και μετα φερτα σε επαφη.

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

> με βενζινοκολλα .βαλε και στις δυο πλευρες αστο κανα τεταρτο και μετα φερτα σε επαφη.


Ευχαριστω. Θα δοκιμασω και θα σου πω..ανταλλακτικα idler υπαρχουν πουθενα?

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

> ριξτε μια ματια στο φρενο.που ειναι το τσοχακι  οεο.
> 
> panasonic μακραν τα καλυτερα video μηχανικα & ηλεκτρονικα.
> sony tv japan βεβαια , και panasonic video παλι japan ο τελοιος συνδιασμος για μια ζωη.καλες εποχες ,σημερα ολα ειναι απλες οδοντοκρεμες.


Made in Japan...αυτο ξαναπεστο!

----------


## xrhstos1978

> Ευχαριστω. Θα δοκιμασω και θα σου πω..ανταλλακτικα idler υπαρχουν πουθενα?


εχω αρκετα ανταλλακτικα!

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

> εχω αρκετα ανταλλακτικα!


Γεια σου Χρήστο! Εχεις για αυτο το μηχανισμο? (NV-7200/7500)

----------


## xrhstos1978

ναι φιλε εχω το nv-7200 πλήρως λειτουργικό. και εχω έναν γνωστό που ειχε το service της Panasonic και μου έδωσε αρκετα ανταλλακτικά   :Wink: .

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Θελω αν μπορείς να μου βρεις, τα λάστιχα για τα δυο idler που εχει το μηχάνημα...εχω το NV-7500.

----------

